# Was habt ihr bezahlt....



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich wollte mal nachfragen wo ihr eure Version gekauft habt und was ihr so bezahlt habt 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

49,99€....Amazon-Pegi AT Version (sicher ist sicher^^)


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

47.95 bei gamesload, pre-order-Version.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

15 euro Saturn aktionspreis ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 15 euro Saturn aktionspreis ^^



15 Euro im Saturn....wann war das


----------



## amnie (3. Juli 2012)

sie hatte nen extra thema dafür erstellt 


anyway, amazon hat mich letztlich 44€ gekostet. past schon.


----------



## DasGehirn (3. Juli 2012)

Preorder Key für 29 Euro bei cdkeyhouse.
Gibts dort immernoch für den Preis


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> sie hatte nen extra thema dafür erstellt
> 
> 
> anyway, amazon hat mich letztlich 44€ gekostet. past schon.




Ach so stimmt ja....dachte das ist ein Preis von heute ^^


----------



## Wizkid (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei Funcom direkt die normale Version für 50€ vorbestellt.
Mittlerweile bin ich so angetan von dem Spiel das ich jeden Tag über die LTA nachdenke.
Auch das Initiaten Paket interessiert mich. Hat das jemand schon und kann mir erzählen, ob der Rabe und die Waffen was taugen?
Meine Katze verläuft sich jedenfalls ständig und muß ständig neu beschworen werden. Das dürfte doch einem Raben nicht passieren..


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Funcom direkt die normale Version für 50€ vorbestellt.
> Mittlerweile bin ich so angetan von dem Spiel das ich jeden Tag über die LTA nachdenke.
> Auch das Initiaten Paket interessiert mich. Hat das jemand schon und kann mir erzählen, ob der Rabe und die Waffen was taugen?
> Meine Katze verläuft sich jedenfalls ständig und muß ständig neu beschworen werden. Das dürfte doch einem Raben nicht passieren..



Der Rabe war, dachte ich, nur ein vanity-pet...aber da mag ich mich irren.
Jedenfalls eruiere ich grad ebenfalls, ob sich ein LTA nicht mal lohnen würde. Mal schaun, wenn ichs bis zum Wochenende immer noch mag, wirds eben gekauft


----------



## Wizkid (3. Juli 2012)

Hab grad nachgeschaut. 
Der Rabe ist tatsächlich "nur" vanity, was ich allerdings nicht schlimm finde.
Mich nervt an der Katze halt nur, daß sie ständig neu beschworen werden muß. Die Effekte der Katze sind mir eigentlich fast egal. 

Bleibt die Frage mit den Waffen. Es ist einfach nur meine pure Neugier welche Stufe die Waffen haben.


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

Nachdem sie ebenso wie der preorder-Ring dezidiert "den Anfang erleichtern" sollen vermute ich mal, es sind blaue QL1-Waffen...werden also mit Savage Coast dann ausgetauscht.
Wegen der items würde ich allerdings nicht upgraden...wär auch ein wenig...naja - denn ich hab ja schon meine 3 Chars und die sind auch schon jenseits von Kingsmouth (2 Templer und einen Illuminaten, denn Drachen stinken, jawoll! )


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Auch das Initiaten Paket interessiert mich. Hat das jemand schon und kann mir erzählen, ob der Rabe und die Waffen was taugen?
> Meine Katze verläuft sich jedenfalls ständig und muß ständig neu beschworen werden. Das dürfte doch einem Raben nicht passieren..



Rabe: einfach nur Begleiter, der nichts tut, so wie die Pets im Shop
Waffen: Naja, Anfängerwaffen (QL1 blau)halt...ab QL2 blau bzw. QL3 nicht mehr wichtig


----------



## Arynor (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte bei Funcom die digitale Version für 50€ vorbestellt.

Um monatliche Abokosten zu vermeiden habe ich dann noch den LTA für 199€ nachgelegt.

Ich bin von dem ganzen Setting und den Abweichungen von der Standard MMO Kost so angetan,
das ich dieses Spiel wohl länger als 200 Stunden zocken werde, das macht dann einen Preis pro 
Spielstunde von 1€. Des weiteren kann ich mir so schön viel Zeit lassen und mich auch noch anderen
Games widmen, sofern die Zeit das zulässt.


----------



## Nerdavia (4. Juli 2012)

Arynor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte bei Funcom die digitale Version für 50€ vorbestellt.
> 
> Um monatliche Abokosten zu vermeiden habe ich dann noch den LTA für 199€ nachgelegt.
> ...




Klingt verdammt nach Werbung


----------



## Arynor (4. Juli 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Klingt verdammt nach Werbung


He He, immer wieder interessant wie berechenbar die Menschen sind, das so eine Antwort kommt war
bei der Formulierung meines Beitrags klar und dann war es auch noch meine erste Wortmeldung in
diesem Forum. 
Ja verdammt es ist Werbung, weil es mir echt gut gefällt. :-) 

P.S. Nicht das ich ein Funcom Mitarbeiter bin. ^^


----------



## Wizkid (4. Juli 2012)

Im offziellen Forum gibt es die gewohnte Diskussion wie es mit dem Endcontent aussieht und ein Faktor der Diskussion ist die LTA die vermutlich bei vielen Paranoia auslöst, die die LTA in Betracht ziehen.
Ich fass mal ein paar Dinge zusammen die ich so aufgeschnappt habe und gebe mein Kommentar dazu ab.

Einige tun sich am EA Logo schwer. EA wäre angeblich nur für die Distribution zuständig. Ein User wiederrum behauptet, daß ein EA Manager schon bei Funcom im Boot wäre und die nur drauf warten würden, bei finanziellen Engpass die Jungs zu übernehmen, wie sie es schon mit anderen guten Firmen gemacht haben. Hoffen wir das Beste das TSW ein Erfolg wird.

Laut Entwickler gibt es schon Content bzw. ist in Planung für die nächsten 5-7 Jahre. Danach wäre die Geschichte zu Ende erzählt.
Ich glaub Funcom das gerne, allerdings frag ich mich, in welchen Abständen neuer Content kommt und vor allem wie (umsonst oder Addon?).
Die Quests und Maps sind in meinen Augen enorm aufwendig. Weit aufwendiger als in anderen MMOs was absolut für TSW spricht.

LTA
Wenn TSW irgendwann mal F2P werden sollte, wird vermutlich ähnlich werden wie bei AoC.
DH das nicht wirklich alles F2P ist und man sich für vollen Content DLC ähnlich die Sachen zusammenkaufen muß oder man wird halt Abonnent.
In anderen MMOs wie Lotro oder Star Trek Online hatten die Kunden mit LTA letztendlich immer noch irgendwelche Vorteile.

Worst Case: TSW nimmt eine Entwicklung wie TOR->LTA wäre Geldverschwendung.
Ich will jetzt nicht anfangen über TOR zu meckern. Ich habs jedenfalls 1 Monat gespielt und war enttäuscht und letztendlich ging es vielen Bekannten so.
Bei TSW ist es für mich von Anfang an eine ganz andere Situation. Das Spiel hat bei mir regelrecht Klick gemacht und mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, daß es vermutlich eine ähnliche Lebensdauer wie Lotro haben wird, ehe es auf ein F2P Modell geändert wird. Ich ziehe den Vergleich, weil ich damals auch von Release an mir den LTA durch die Collectors Edition geleistet hatte. Es gab Phasen da hab ich das Spiel Monatelang nicht angerührt, aber letztendlich zock ich es doch noch hin und wieder 
und in der Summe hatte es sich für mich auf jeden Fall ausgezahlt. Am besten gefiel mir jedoch, daß ich nicht immer das Gefühl hatte, denn Monat zu wenig für ein MMO genutzt zu haben etc. Es war irgendwie stressfreier. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Hellbabe (7. Juli 2012)

Direkt bei FC per Digitalem Download und erstmals in nem Game nen LTA, da es wirklich mal was erfrischendes ist, und ich mir eh zum Ziel gesetzt hab, alle Loreteile zu finden. Content wird definitv nachgereicht, war aber schon vor Monaten bekanntgegeben, und ich denke so in 1 bis 2 Monaten kommen die ersten.


----------



## amnie (7. Juli 2012)

von amazon übrigens 5€ zurück bekommen, hat also letztendlich 39€ gekostet


----------



## RoseEvil (17. Juli 2012)

Amazon, 36,xx ( Cent-Betrag gerade nicht im Kopf =P )


----------



## nrg (11. August 2012)

ebay 23,90


----------



## Hellbabe (13. August 2012)

Lifetime 250 €.


----------



## Königmarcus (20. Juni 2013)

14,99€ - Steam Sonderangebot. Nurnoch heute bis 18 Uhr


----------

